# Surf Cup-Youngers Schedule?



## soccer4us (Jul 16, 2021)

Anyone have any idea when this will be out? Only 2 weeks out. Surf usually has these up 3 weeks out if I recall from past events.


----------



## Frank (Jul 16, 2021)

Gotta be coming soon as they built out the expanded divisions today without the teams listed


----------



## Willie (Jul 17, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Anyone have any idea when this will be out? Only 2 weeks out. Surf usually has these up 3 weeks out if I recall from past events.


Hopefully the Delta variant isnt putting the tournament in danger.


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 18, 2021)

maybe they are waiting for tournaments to play out this weekend ( Pats Cup) before deciding where to bracket everyone


----------



## Venantsyo (Jul 19, 2021)

Any news?


----------



## StyleOfPlay (Jul 19, 2021)

Are the brackets even available?


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Jul 19, 2021)

StyleOfPlay said:


> Are the brackets even available?


It could be cancelled. No other explanation for this.


----------



## jimlewis (Jul 19, 2021)

LB Mom 78 said:


> It could be cancelled. No other explanation for this.


you're a bozo


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Jul 19, 2021)

jimlewis said:


> you're a bozo


That attack added nothing to this Surf Cup discussion. Please take your trolling elsewhere.


----------



## Venantsyo (Jul 19, 2021)

LB Mom 78 said:


> It could be cancelled. No other explanation for this.


the other explanation could be that they are having trouble assessing the levels/brackets/flights considering how potentially unreliable any ranking site is at the moment…


----------



## Soccer (Jul 19, 2021)

Or the reason is this proprietary software they use for scheduling is crap!  And even they are struggling with it!


----------



## jimlewis (Jul 19, 2021)

Soccer said:


> Or the reason is this proprietary software they use for scheduling is crap!  And even they are struggling with it!


finally, some non bozos


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Jul 19, 2021)

jimlewis said:


> finally, some non bozos


Any more Rainbow and Unicorn theories?


----------



## jimlewis (Jul 19, 2021)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Any more Rainbow and Unicorn theories?


the tournament isnt until next weekend, why is there a rush to publish the schedules?  Surf Cup over the new year wasnt out until the Wednesday before the tournament started.   saying its cancelled is the dumbest thing ive heard today, and ive heard a lot of dumb things today


----------



## Frank (Jul 19, 2021)

This is odd that it isn't out yet.  Surf is usually much better than this as far as timing.  So many potential reasons why.


----------



## 66 GTO (Jul 19, 2021)

It is very odd
Olders schedule was out 3 or 4 weeks ago


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Jul 19, 2021)

Another interesting piece of this puzzle is that the link to register for the tournament was added back to the website and the application submission date is now tonight at 11:59pm


----------



## Tim Powell (Jul 19, 2021)

It’s out (mostly)






						2021 Surf Cup - Youngers
					






					2021surfcupyoungers.surfcupsports.com


----------



## soccer4us (Jul 19, 2021)

66 GTO said:


> It is very odd
> Olders schedule was out 3 or 4 weeks ago


not true. It was only about 12 days ago olders were out


----------



## dreamz (Jul 20, 2021)

LB Mom 78 said:


> It could be cancelled. No other explanation for this.


You people are funny. Nothing better to do than come up with conspiracy theories? Doesn't COVID keep you busy enough with that?


----------



## WestOfFive (Jul 20, 2021)

dreamz said:


> You people are funny. Nothing better to do than come up with conspiracy theories? Doesn't COVID keep you busy enough with that?


Clickbait


----------

